# Si-tex svs 460 chartplotter



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone have one. I just want a good gps chartplotter that is easy to use as I have a gladesman and don't need all the other sonar etc. The si-tex is a GPS chartplotter only and looks super easy. Anyone ever heard of these folks


----------

